# [Q] How to Root Micromax Canvas Spark ????



## ARUN44774 (May 8, 2015)

I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0


----------



## aniruddha21 (May 9, 2015)

*For root*

use kingo root app and follow instructions


----------



## neerajkumar18 (May 10, 2015)

aniruddha21 said:


> use kingo root app and follow instructions

Click to collapse



Does it work?


----------



## GokulNC (May 10, 2015)

ARUN44774 said:


> I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0

Click to collapse



See if this works: http://versatileposts.blogspot.in/2015/05/how-to-root-micromax-canvas-spark.html


----------



## ARUN44774 (May 10, 2015)

i tried kingo root but it can`t


----------



## cooljitz007 (May 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QicDqTKb_sU

go to this link and see video ...it worked for me on my canvas spark


----------



## Sabyasachi Sarkar (May 15, 2015)

*How to Install CWM in Micromax Canvas Spark Q380*

How to Install cwm in micromax canvas spark Q380


----------



## GokulNC (May 15, 2015)

Sabyasachi Sarkar said:


> How to Install cwm in micromax canvas spark Q380

Click to collapse



No one has made CWM for your phone.
Follow this procedure to create it: How To Make / Flash CWM Recovery


----------



## lyfhacker (May 16, 2015)

*How to root Micromax Canavas Spark lollipop 5.0*

1. Download Super-Root.apk for Micromax Canvas.
2. Connect your device to your PC using the USB cable.
3. Copy the Super-Root.apk over to the root of your SD card.
4. Once it’s been copied, disconnect your device from your PC.
5. Head to Menu>>Settings>>Security on your device and enable the Unknown sources option.
6. Open the File Manager app on your device and install the app you copied earlier to your device.
7. Once the app’s been installed, launch it from your App Drawer.
8. Select Install SuperSU from the first dropdown menu.
9. Select exploit, tap on it in the app.
10. The app should begin rooting your device, shouldn’t take too long to finish.
11. Reboot your device once it’s been rooted.
12. You’re all done! Excellent! You’ve successfully rooted your Android device using the Super-Root.apk app and you should now be able to see the SuperSU app in your App Drawer!


----------



## Sabyasachi Sarkar (May 17, 2015)

I try MTK Driod Tool but not working in Micromax Canvas Spark Q380


----------



## nitin.chobhe (May 22, 2015)

Sabyasachi Sarkar said:


> How to Install cwm in micromax canvas spark Q380

Click to collapse



I can build TWRP for you; for that you'll have to provide few files to me. Contact me if you can do this.


----------



## taksheelj (May 22, 2015)

*Successful rooting using super root tool for canvas spark*

After trying with kingo the device still was not able to access root permissions but using super root tool the device acheived it easily and successfully 
Visit bestandroidrootedapps(dot)com and search for canvas spark there


----------



## ghpk (May 23, 2015)

my canvas spark just got delivered few hours back.

Will be rooting it using attempts I can do.
And I would share that method directly here and on YouTube and not like those users who link to required files and want users to complete survey/install virus
before they can share information.

only SICK kind of people share knowledge and blackmail innocent users by injecting spywares etc.


----------



## gsunil (May 24, 2015)

ghpk said:


> my canvas spark just got delivered few hours back.
> 
> Will be rooting it using attempts I can do.
> And I would share that method directly here and on YouTube and not like those users who link to required files and want users to complete survey/install virus
> ...

Click to collapse



pls share the method 
and also any custom recovery 
thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




taksheelj said:


> After trying with kingo the device still was not able to access root permissions but using super root tool the device acheived it easily and successfully
> Visit bestandroidrootedapps(dot)com and search for canvas spark there

Click to collapse



pls give the link brp


----------



## taksheelj (May 24, 2015)

*Using Super root*



gsunil said:


> pls share the method
> and also any custom recovery
> thanks in advance
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't share the link you can search it as mentioned to vote thanks for it but the method goes as follows
1. open super root
2. click install supersu from the first drop down menu which asks you for which action to be performed after root
3. when exploits show up click on one of them.
4. after around 2 minutes your device will be rooted , RESTART ONCE.
5. you will find supersu app installed for managing root authentication

IT WORKS AND IT IS NOT A SPAM, happy rooting!!


----------



## sakha123 (May 26, 2015)

nitin.chobhe said:


> I can build TWRP for you; for that you'll have to provide few files to me. Contact me if you can do this.

Click to collapse



Nitin That would be great, what files do you need ?


----------



## Raakib Zargar (May 26, 2015)

ARUN44774 said:


> I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0

Click to collapse





HI Bro

Just see this Guide.
Visit This Link And HIT THANKS button.


http://versatileposts.blogspot.in/2015/05/how-to-root-micromax-canvas-spark.html?m=1


----------



## nitin.chobhe (May 26, 2015)

sakha123 said:


> Nitin That would be great, what files do you need ?

Click to collapse



I would have loved to do that @sakha123; but for mediatek devices the procedure is different  and I would not be able to do that


----------



## mani0253 (May 26, 2015)

*The  best method*



ARUN44774 said:


> I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0

Click to collapse



Goto this link 
The below link is guide the rooting process


----------



## Vishalmakwana (May 26, 2015)

ARUN44774 said:


> I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0

Click to collapse



Its To simple and easy How to root Micromax Canvas Spark Just in 7 steps


----------



## ARUN44774 (May 8, 2015)

I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0


----------



## naveenay (May 27, 2015)

*canvas spark is mediatek or not*

Whether the canvas spark is mediatek device or not?
How to check that


----------



## GokulNC (May 27, 2015)

naveenay said:


> Whether the canvas spark is mediatek device or not?
> How to check that

Click to collapse



Download CPU-Z from Play Store and check


----------



## ricksj44 (May 27, 2015)

nitin.chobhe said:


> I can build TWRP for you; for that you'll have to provide few files to me. Contact me if you can do this.

Click to collapse



which files do you need i'll provide..tell me.


----------



## baytyry (May 27, 2015)

Try kingroot 4.0.apk

Sent from my C6530N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naveenay (May 28, 2015)

GokulNC said:


> Download CPU-Z from Play Store and check

Click to collapse



I tried cpu z from playstore, whenever I open cpu z my device canvas spark q380 restarts and even my friend device also

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

Is there any hope that micromax canvas spark q380 device may be added to the xda developers website?


----------



## nitin.chobhe (May 29, 2015)

ricksj44 said:


> which files do you need i'll provide..tell me.

Click to collapse



extract boot.img using SP Flash tool and share that.

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------




naveenay said:


> I tried cpu z from playstore, whenever I open cpu z my device canvas spark q380 restarts and even my friend device also
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------
> 
> Is there any hope that micromax canvas spark q380 device may be added to the xda developers website?

Click to collapse



There are very less chances as it is a MTK device and more importantly the kernel is not opensourced

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




naveenay said:


> Whether the canvas spark is mediatek device or not?
> How to check that

Click to collapse



Yes, it has MediaTek MT6582M processor. You could have googled it. I found it here


----------



## ricksj44 (May 29, 2015)

nitin.chobhe said:


> extract boot.img using SP Flash tool and share that.
> 
> I extracted boot.img file of canvas spark and attached here..

Click to collapse


----------



## nitin.chobhe (May 30, 2015)

ricksj44 said:


> nitin.chobhe said:
> 
> 
> > extract boot.img using SP Flash tool and share that.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ricksj44 (May 30, 2015)

nitin.chobhe said:


> ricksj44 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the boot.img. I've started working on it.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nitin.chobhe (May 30, 2015)

ricksj44 said:


> I have also attached recovery.img file plz find it..and sir which recovery u will  compile? bcz sir i want twrp recovery which is best if u could provide it.. it will be gud for us... Thnks for the help..

Click to collapse



Please do not call me sir 

Let's start with simple one first. If it works then we can think of porting TWRP :good:

I've ported Philz recovery. I need volunteers to test it. Let me make few things clear:
1. *Please make a backup of your phone*. This is very important if something goes wrong.
2. Keep the links/ info ready about restoring the backup in case the recovery doesn't work.
3. Do this on your own risk
4. I'll not be responsible for any damage done to your phone.

Reply to this post with your gmail ID so that we can chat on hangouts and test the recovery.


----------



## nitin.chobhe (May 30, 2015)

Here is the first build. Read my above post before flashing this recovery.

Awaiting your feedback.


----------



## ricksj44 (May 31, 2015)

nitin.chobhe said:


> Here is the first build. Read my above post before flashing this recovery.
> 
> Awaiting your feedback.

Click to collapse



Getting error while try to create recovery from mtk droid tool..attching image..


----------



## nitin.chobhe (May 31, 2015)

ricksj44 said:


> Getting error while try to create recovery from mtk droid tool..attching image..

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll have a look at the error.

Meanwhile try the attached recovery. I took another CWM recovery as base for this. Give me your feedback :good:


----------



## ricksj44 (May 31, 2015)

nitin.chobhe said:


> Ok, I'll have a look at the error.
> 
> Meanwhile try the attached recovery. I took another CWM recovery as base for this. Give me your feedback :good:

Click to collapse



ok i'll try it and give u the review abt this recovery btw thnks for the help..


----------



## nitin.chobhe (May 31, 2015)

ricksj44 said:


> ok i'll try it and give u the review abt this recovery btw thnks for the help..

Click to collapse



Waiting for it, I hope it works 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ricksj44 (May 31, 2015)

nitin.chobhe said:


> Ok, I'll have a look at the error.
> 
> Meanwhile try the attached recovery. I took another CWM recovery as base for this. Give me your feedback :good:

Click to collapse



Getting same white screen problem..

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




ricksj44 said:


> Getting same white screen problem..

Click to collapse



Can u compile twrp recovery..hope it will work on lollipop rom...


----------



## dhruba99 (Jun 1, 2015)

*super root can root spark.*

If super root apk can root our spark then plz upload the apk file without survey. And nitin ur recovery not Woking all of them


----------



## dhruba99 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Any chance to root micromax canvas spark. If not I should sell my phone*

*Any chance to root micromax canvas spark. If not I should sell my phone *


----------



## vickybonick (Jun 2, 2015)

You can try iRoot.

Apps2SD: move/link apps to sd card


----------



## dhruba99 (Jun 2, 2015)

vickybonick said:


> You can try iRoot.
> 
> Apps2SD: move/link apps to sd card

Click to collapse



No apps2sd not working 
Also iroot not working


----------



## ARUN44774 (May 8, 2015)

I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0


----------



## vickybonick (Jun 2, 2015)

dhruba99 said:


> No apps2sd not working
> Also iroot not working

Click to collapse



Apps2SD will only work on rooted device. Since your device is not rooted it won't work.

Have you tried the latest version of Kingroot?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/one-click-root-tool-android-2-x-5-0-t3107461


----------



## dhruba99 (Jun 2, 2015)

vickybonick said:


> Apps2SD will only work on rooted device. Since your device is not rooted it won't work.
> 
> Have you tried the latest version of Kingroot?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/one-click-root-tool-android-2-x-5-0-t3107461

Click to collapse



Kingroot 4 work for me... Thnx


----------



## vickybonick (Jun 2, 2015)

dhruba99 said:


> Kingroot 4 work for me... Thnx

Click to collapse



Great. You can try Apps2SD if you have external SD card and want to move/link apps to SD card.

forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/apps2sd-partition-sd-card-link-apps-to-t3122919


----------



## naveenay (Jun 3, 2015)

What are the files you needed sir to develop TWRP recovery or custom recovery for micromax q380


----------



## naveenay (Jun 3, 2015)

cooljitz007 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QicDqTKb_sU
> 
> go to this link and see video ...it worked for me on my canvas spark

Click to collapse



video is fake and you also

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




taksheelj said:


> Can't share the link you can search it as mentioned to vote thanks for it but the method goes as follows
> 1. open super root
> 2. click install supersu from the first drop down menu which asks you for which action to be performed after root
> 3. when exploits show up click on one of them.
> ...

Click to collapse



 you are spam maker and a faker

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




taksheelj said:


> Can't share the link you can search it as mentioned to vote thanks for it but the method goes as follows
> 1. open super root
> 2. click install supersu from the first drop down menu which asks you for which action to be performed after root
> 3. when exploits show up click on one of them.
> ...

Click to collapse



 you are spam maker and a faker

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




ricksj44 said:


> nitin.chobhe said:
> 
> 
> > extract boot.img using SP Flash tool and share that.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nakshb (Jun 3, 2015)

Kingroot 4.0 is working for rooting canvas spark ☺

Sent from my Micromax Q380 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nakshb (Jun 3, 2015)

Apps2sd will not work maybe because its write protection something

Sent from my Micromax Q380 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nakshb (Jun 3, 2015)

Look its not working having sd card in phone maybe its protected write on sdcard

Sent from my Micromax Q380 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gamerboy_010 (Jun 6, 2015)

kingroot 4.0 is best to root canvas spark . anybdy changed thr app data storage to ext sd card ? or swapped cards ?


----------



## naveenay (Jun 7, 2015)

You can use memory card for app data storage by using folder mount app. Use lucky patcher to make it premium. I installed gta sa, nfs mw , modern combat 5 at the same time and the point is that second partition is not needed.

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




gamerboy_010 said:


> kingroot 4.0 is best to root canvas spark . anybdy changed thr app data storage to ext sd card ? or swapped cards ?

Click to collapse



You can use memory card for app data storage by using folder mount app. Use lucky patcher to make it premium. I installed gta sa, nfs mw , modern combat 5 at the same time and the point is that second partition is not needed.


----------



## gamerboy_010 (Jun 9, 2015)

Is thr any group of devs having spark? Anychat group? Sm1 plz make it.


----------



## Saurabhb17 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Simply use kingroot*

Just download kingroot apk then on app just click on circle amd wait for 5 min (Internet connection required)... ..   Now your spark is rooted...  I've tried this amd it is working for me.  
search on Google for kingroot 4.1


----------



## naveenay (Jun 15, 2015)

ARUN44774 said:


> I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0

Click to collapse



:laugh:


----------



## gamerboy_010 (Jun 18, 2015)

First custom recovery for canvas spark q380 coming soon. Under tasteing. Stay tuned.
EDITED:
HERE U GO .CUSTOM RECOVERY FOR SPARK Q380 .
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/twrp-touch-recovery-canvas-spark-q380-t3137901


----------



## midhunxda (Jun 19, 2015)

*I've rooted with kingroot*

that works properly, even without rebooting. We can also pass the control to super su
:good:


----------



## pravingaikwad (Jun 20, 2015)

*Root Micromax Canvas Spark Q380 using KingRoot app.*

for rooting micromax latest mobile lauched online, available via flash sale on snapdeal can be rooted using an app knows as *"KINGROOT"* .
Warning: Rooting the device means you are voiding your warranty.

Steps to root Q380 Micromax Canvas Spark using this app (Kingroot.apk) :

1. Download the app
2. Install in your mobile.
3. Click on that app.
4. App will first detect your handset model number then it will check whether it is rooted or not.
5. If not then click on "Root" option.
6. Wait till process completes 100%.
7. Success..!!! Your phone is rooted now.

Screenshots link.

For more querier related to any android device feel free to post.
Thanks.
Now you can uninstall system apps also.

Enjoy. If you liked my post then convey your thanks by clicking on THANKS METER.


----------



## gamerboy_010 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Custom Rom*

Aren't u guyz waiting for custom rom for spark ? Should i post it ?


----------



## Aayush Amoli (Jul 1, 2015)

Sir please help me My Canvas Spark comes with forced encryption therefore I am not able to root it.Please give me any idea???

 Sent from my iris405+ using xda Forums PRO


----------



## armantobebestrock (Jul 4, 2015)

*Root Micromax Spark Q380*

I rooted my Micromax Spark Q380.

Just Try Vroot   Or   iroot  and All Done.

But it will install Kinguser as superuser Controll app.

Since This is made by chines , So easily root indian & chinese phones.


----------



## greatpapa (Jul 27, 2015)

Try this method...its worked for mine...
http://a2zandroidrom.com/how-to-root-micromax-canvas-spark-q380/


----------



## ARUN44774 (May 8, 2015)

I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0


----------



## imsanskarsharma (Aug 1, 2015)

aniruddha21 said:


> use kingo root app and follow instructions

Click to collapse



it worked for me too thanks


----------



## amanjindal28 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Use Kingroot.apk to root*

Use kingroot.apk latest version and you can easily root spark


----------



## itworks007 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Little Information for a Newbie ?*

Hello,

As far I'm seeing Kingroot is working very well to maximum users of Micromax Canvas Spark .

Now I want to ask if I root my Micromax Canvas Spark I will obviously void warranty but if I un-root will it be void still ? 
After rooting via kingroot can I move the files to my SD card or still I get blocked by the permission ?
If I root what official updates I miss ? 

So this is what I want to know ...

Thanks in advance ..


----------



## vipsy6 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Direct link for APK*



Raakib Zargar said:


> HI Bro
> 
> Just see this Guide.
> Visit This Link And HIT THANKS button.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you provide direct link ?


----------



## Mehul2687 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Google Nexus 6P UnlockBootloader.*

Hello


----------



## arun.negi004 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Follow this Simple Guide*



ARUN44774 said:


> I WANT TO KNOW THAT HOW TO ROOT MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK WITH LOLLIPOP 5.0

Click to collapse



Just follow these steps to root your canvas spark  
Step 1: Download and Install KingRoot. (  Download from here -> Kingroot apk )
Step 2: Open KingRoot
Step 3: Enable internet and tap the green circle. (Important)
Step 4: Tap on the *ROOT* button.
Step 5: Now you will see a success message.
Step 6: Restart your device.

CONGO !!! Your phone is rooted Now.


----------



## Saurabhcr7 (Jan 28, 2016)

On Facebook there is a group named
Official MMX SPARK development


----------



## seijidinzuala (Feb 25, 2016)

I tried, Kingoroot, Kingroot, Super Root, iroot and none of them works for me.


----------



## Saurabhcr7 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey all guys,
Visit canvassparkroms.wordpress.com
For all roms for canvas spark Q380


----------



## Lamster198 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sabyasachi Sarkar said:


> I try MTK Driod Tool but not working in Micromax Canvas Spark Q380

Click to collapse



dude q380 has twrp available search in xda it has a thread here search it [ cant post links below 10 posts]


----------

